# Smoked Lagoon Fish Fattie - thanks teeznuts



## justpassingthru (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey gang, it's been a while!

Teeznuts posted a salmon fattie a whle back so I thought I would try one with the ground lagoon fish they sell here, I wasn't able to take pics of the actual grinding process, but he uses a meat grinder that is older that anyone here.

Here's the ground fish, they add salt, green onion and mandarin orange peel to it.








Mrs JPT is showing me the technique they use: dip their hands in salt water and then mix the ground fish with their hands, otherwise it is so sticky we can't work with it.







The fish is starting to "stick" together.







And not sticking to her hands or the bowl.







In the Zip-Loc.







Sauteed some green onions and scallions.







By this time the fish was warm and wouldn't hold shape so into the freezer to firm up.

Rolled the firmed up fish and then added a bacon weave to it, it was warm again, so into the freezer again, decided to let it freeze and cook the next day, here is the fattie partially defrosted sitting on aluminum foil with some holes poked in the foil to allow the grease to drip out.







Warmed the WSM up to 210° with guava wood for smoke, IT of fish was 37°  when I put it in.







Fortunately the fish was frozen because after it warmed up in the WSM even with the low temp it cooked very fast, so fast that if it hadn't been frozen the bacon wouldn't have been cooked, I was planning on crisping the bacon on the grill, but the family said no way, they wanted to eat it now!

Here's my plate, cooked some Beef Broccoli and Kai Fan.







Here's the Bear view.







This was very good, but the next time I'll add some light soy sauce to the fish, ...I think it would work with any type of fish, just grind it with a fine plate.

I have lots of stuff to post, I made a smoke generator and it works great, also a fantastic aged  smoked sirloin roast Chef JimmyJ helped me with, ...I'm taking a vacation next week for the first time in seven years with these people......, I thinks it's about time, I'm planning on modding my GOSM and do some smoking!

Thanks for looking at my Q,

Gene


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks delicious, thanks for sharing!


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 14, 2011)

Awesome! I'm going to have to grind some fish for my next one. thanks for posting this. I was wondering how it would turn out.


----------



## sunman76 (Dec 14, 2011)

looks good


----------



## roller (Dec 14, 2011)

That looks great...Thanks for the Bearview also...


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2011)

Great looking plate!


----------



## justpassingthru (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words.

Gene


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 15, 2011)

Great looking meal Gene


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 16, 2011)

Awesome post...Freakin' love the Pics! Welcome Back...JJ


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 16, 2011)

Great looking dish!  It really did cook fast, could it be from the moisture in it moving the heat along through it?  Great photography too and your Beef Broccoli and Kai Fan is as equally impressive also!  That would make another great post!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 16, 2011)

WOW!

Who would have ever though of a Fish Fatty?

Looks awesome!!!

TJ


----------



## justpassingthru (Dec 16, 2011)

Man it feels good, I'm on vacation!!! seems like since April I've been busier than a tuba player 3 bars behind, but now, next week is mine!

Again, thank you all for the kind replies,

Gene


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 16, 2011)

How does one vacation in Paradise? This is quite original Gene! So hows that Guava wood for smoking? Can't get that kind of wood here, but then again you must have to pull sharks teeth to get something like oak or hickory!  Looks great BTW!


----------



## justpassingthru (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Smoke,

It's only Paradise for the tourists, ...we the locals work 24/7 to make it Paradise for them.  LOL

I can't tell ya what guava is like other than it gives a light flavor because I started smoking here and never tried the wood you have in the States, however, ...some well placed Q with the manager of the Ace Hardware and the department head of the garden and BBQ section is paying off, they now have Apple, Cherry and Pecan chips and Hickory and Mesquite chunks, ...so thankfully I won't have to go wrestle' any sharks.

Enjoy your smoking,

Gene


----------

